# Tamper



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Just wondering what tampers people have bought for the giotto/cellini? I do not have an callipers so unsure of the perfect size for them, so if anyone has measured could you let me know please. Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you using a VST or the stock basket?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Stock. If I'm honest I haven't read about the different types of baskets yet!


----------

